# Fursona Species??



## perkky (Mar 27, 2016)

I wanna have a fursona that's a cool species but, something I like.

Ideas
------
o Wolf
o Sergal
o Fox

any other ideas?? I'm lost e-e


----------



## MakTheFurry (Mar 27, 2016)

Idk, kangaroo? xD


----------



## perkky (Mar 27, 2016)

Kangaroo's are cool but, maybe something more.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 27, 2016)

Be a Sergal that tries to convince everyone they don't vore


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 27, 2016)

There's always the choice of being a hybrid.
Plenty of Folfs [Wolf-Fox hybrids] around.
I don't think I've ever seen a Wolf-Sergal hybrid before.
But uh,I guess some other ideas to throw at you are.

-Bearded Vulture
-Raven
- Shark-Canine Hybrid
-Weasel
-Ball Python
-Jacob Sheep  [ Jacob sheep - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ]
-Highlander  [ Highland cattle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ]
-Qilin [ Qilin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ]


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 27, 2016)

hmm, I would give phoenixes a try because not only will guns, magic or other weapons have anything on your fursona anymore. but you can make them look like any bird you want being that they are mythical creatures after-all (and be the living night-light ) .
OR if you don't like birds, give scailes an try. who knows you might like being a raptor. ^.=.^


----------



## perkky (Mar 27, 2016)

hmm a weasel sounds interesting..


----------



## Chazzamatazz (Mar 27, 2016)

Isn't 'cool' just in the eye of the beholder?


----------



## perkky (Mar 27, 2016)

idkkkkkk >.<


----------



## TheMintyBun (Mar 27, 2016)

You could always be a tarrasque, or maybe a hook horror.


----------



## Simo (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's a couple ideas, that I think are really awesome animals, that ya dont see much:

The Ring-Tailed Mongoose:







And my own favorite, the Fossa! (Both found only in Madagascar:

Sleepy Fossa:






Cute Fossa pups! They have very long tails


----------



## scet (Mar 28, 2016)

how about a ............

*drum roll*

watermelon!

like me c: 
or an apple, a cherry, a bunch of grapes?


----------



## PrismaKitty (Mar 28, 2016)

Martens are pretty cool


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 28, 2016)

Don't worry if other people think it's cool, it's YOUR opinion that matters most. After all it's your fursona. What you do with it makes it interesting just as much as what it is. Don't just fall into the trap of "oh well, this is popular right now so I should have that" rather than something you _actually _want.


----------



## perkky (Mar 28, 2016)

hmm I think I may pick a marten..


----------

